# New build houses - price negotiable?



## eb_scoot (29 Jun 2020)

Hi all, first time poster here. 

I'm wondering, given the current climate and uncertainty with Covid-19, has anyone who is buying a new build house managed to negotiate the price down?

Our situation: We are trading up from an apartment, will be using cash from the sale + savings to buy the new house so no mortgage would be required. Does this put us in a stronger position to negotiate? Some new estates we are interested in have houses that are for sale for several months but would be at the top end of what we want to pay and given the current general uncertainty we don't want to end up overpaying.


----------



## john luc (30 Jun 2020)

I think your in the wrong section for this post but I would say your asking a crystal ball question. Yes you are in a good position as a cash buyer if you have sold your apartment but whether the property market where you want to buy is going to drop or pop is ?. If this is to be your future home over the next 10 or 20 years or more then I would suggest make your decision on the merits of the new home as a home and marvel or lament your financial wisdom in 10 years time.


----------



## Drakon (30 Jun 2020)

House prices have dropped by 0.05% in the last three months. Personally I wouldn’t be bothered.


----------

